# Pregnant queens?



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Seems like ages till' my queen is due to give birth!

Just wondered who else has a pregnant queen just now?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

none due or in kitten or due to be mated till next year now, actually one might be mated but she stopped calling so looks like it wont happen.
 so itll be no kits here for a while until the last lot leave late nov/early dec *cries*


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Ive got a girl due in 2 weeks


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Nor me :sniff: - I have my babies for another 6 weeks before they're off to their forever homes, then I'm "kittenless" til next summer. I'll just have to come over a cuddle yours Alison lol.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

2 weeks - awesome!! You must be excited. Is your girl looking big? I've about 4 weeks to go and my girl isn't too big. You can see the bump but it's not very obvious yet. When do they have the biggest growth?

Enjoy your 6 weeks with them it will fly in all too quickly!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Kittens due here very (and I mean VERY) soon  Day 64 today :thumbup: Mummy cat very restless this evening :eek6:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Kittens due here very (and I mean VERY) soon  Day 64 today :thumbup: Mummy cat very restless this evening :eek6:


Fingers crossed for you lynn, hope it all goes well, and they are all strong and healthy, and Mum has a good safe birth:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

im so jealous *cries!*

mummy must be getting annoyed now! any signs yet??


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> 2 weeks - awesome!! You must be excited. Is your girl looking big? I've about 4 weeks to go and my girl isn't too big. You can see the bump but it's not very obvious yet. When do they have the biggest growth?


She's huge lol and getting begger everyday , i think she'll end up bursting soon lol


----------



## cathy2202 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hiya

My siamese girl is pregnant for the 1st time, with 5 weeks to go I am so excited!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

awww thats great!!

youre almost the same as me, ive just under 4 weeks to wait now


----------



## looloo (Nov 1, 2010)

help is my cat pregnant i have a ragdoll queen who we took and had her mated on sept 18 she stayed until the tues and she as never gone back in season since cant tell if she is pregnant or not she has a lot of fur on her cant tell if her teats are any bigger has any one got any pictures of a queens teats before pregnant and when pregnant this would help me a lot


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

this would make her 6 weeks pregnant and she would definetely have a bump by now.

Her teats are likely to be pink and large, part the fur and you will see them.

My queen is also 6 weeks pregnant and you can clearly see her swollen belly.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

looloo said:


> help is my cat pregnant i have a ragdoll queen who we took and had her mated on sept 18 she stayed until the tues and she as never gone back in season since cant tell if she is pregnant or not she has a lot of fur on her cant tell if her teats are any bigger has any one got any pictures of a queens teats before pregnant and when pregnant this would help me a lot


take her to the vets, or part her hair on her belly........it isnt hard...if you cant do that id hate to see you at the birth! i hope that your girl & the stud are HCM tested to!


----------



## looloo (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks for your response and taylorbaby i am not daft i do know how to part her fur on her belly and as for her giving birth if she is pregnant i am a nurse


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

looloo said:


> thanks for your response and taylorbaby i am not daft i do know how to part her fur on her belly and as for her giving birth if she is pregnant i am a nurse


oh thats good, you said she had lots of fur, just part it to look at her nipples they will be very big and pink by now, if not she isnt in kitten, ltso of cats stop calling now as its getting colder

hope that she is HCM tested and so is the stud


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

my girl is at the same stage and you can see the bump. her tummy feels harder and shes sleeping almost all the time.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

looloo said:


> thanks for your response and taylorbaby i am not daft i do know how to part her fur on her belly and as for her giving birth if she is pregnant i am a nurse


Hiya 

Have you got a mentor who can hold your hands through the first pregnancy and birth?


----------



## looloo (Nov 1, 2010)

no i havent got a mentor to hold my hands it will just be my luck she isnt pregnant her nipples are pink but not huge she as been eating more than usual and wants lovin more she is quite a dainty cat as for her belly i cant yet see a buldge so we will have to see


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

looloo said:


> no i havent got a mentor to hold my hands it will just be my luck she isnt pregnant her nipples are pink but not huge she as been eating more than usual and wants lovin more she is quite a dainty cat as for her belly i cant yet see a buldge so we will have to see


raggies arent dainty cats really? cant you ask the stud owner for help or a GCCf/TCIA breed club?

I breed raggies so id be more than willing to help if you can post some pics

who was she bred to?


----------



## looloo (Nov 1, 2010)

hi just to let you all no my looloo is not pregnant :frown: started calling this am


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Are you taking her back to stud?

Sometimes it takes a few tries before success.


----------



## looloo (Nov 1, 2010)

yes i am taking her back 2moz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

looloo said:


> yes i am taking her back 2moz


what breed is she? i had a girl that called all through her pregnancy has she shown any other signs?


----------



## looloo (Nov 1, 2010)

she is a ragdoll and i would say a clever ragdoll she as had me fooled i really thought she was pregnant or it was me wishing she was lol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

looloo said:


> she is a ragdoll and i would say a clever ragdoll she as had me fooled i really thought she was pregnant or it was me wishing she was lol


lol they can do that? What lines is she from? Whos the daddy?? Make sure that both are HCM tested, as of next year you can reg them unless they are!


----------



## looloo (Nov 1, 2010)

back from stud and still callin is this right


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

They can still call for a couple of days after being mated so dont worry , my girl was still being slutty when she came back and now she is huge and due from tomorrow to friday


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So close now David :thumbup::thumbup: Hope you're ready


----------



## looloo (Nov 1, 2010)

good luck daVID SHE IS LOVELY


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

OOOOOOOHHHH how exciting!!!!!

Can't wait to hear how it all went and see photos of what (and how many) she had.

You must be really excited! I have 2 weeks to go and am already really excited! 

GOOD LUCK!!


----------

